# Worst Day!



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I did water changes this morning on 3 of my tanks (red, elong and rhom), and I just went back into the basement where I keep the tanks to find my rhom and red both dead floating belly up! And my elong is gasping!! WTF!! is my tap water contaminated?? I'm going to test the water now, and be back later with the results.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just tested the water, and params are as follows:

Ph: 7.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow that is very unfortunate and i'm really sorry to hear. Are the rhom and red definitely already dead? or are they on the brink? I really hope you find the cause of this awful problem and hope you can find a quick way of saving the elong, that would really suck if you lost all 3 of those beauties. WTF indeed


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I just divided and dosed my 90gal cichlid tank with Melafix, haven't done a water change on that one yet, and put the elong in. Gonna keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats very strange, whats the temp? Did you match it to the tank temp?

Sorry for your loss


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

The temps at 78-79...I always try to match the temp as close as possible. I really don't have a clue what it could be!?








Here they are


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Cableguy!...







....Let's us know if the water was contaminated or not...I'm also guessing a variance in temperature is what probably sent them into shock, but you've done water changes in the past and have never had any problems so it's hard to say exactly what happened...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id try and find out whether your water company has added chlorine to your water.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I think it was something else n not your waterchange that did them in. Water conditioner should of took care of the chlorine.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

About 2 months ago(during a heat wave) we had to boil tap water due to contamination, but that only lasted about 2 days. Right now we're going through another heat wave, 41 degrees today with the humidity, and I'm wondering if the same thing happening again. 
I went on the city's website, but there's no notice of any contamination.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dude that freaking sucks. Sorry for you loss. I would definitely blame this on your buddy that backed out on Musky fishing. If he hadn't have backed out you, you would have never done those waterchanges and just maybe your fish would still be alive. Kind of far fetched but at least you can be mad at him now.

Keep us updated on what happened. Kind of sounds like a crazy ordeal, water company must have added something unusual to the mix.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Dude that freaking sucks. Sorry for you loss. *I would definitely blame this on your buddy that backed out on Musky fishing. If he hadn't have backed out you, you would have never done those waterchanges and just maybe your fish would still be alive*. Kind of far fetched but at least you can be mad at him now.
> 
> Keep us updated on what happened. Kind of sounds like a crazy ordeal, water company must have added something unusual to the mix.


I was thinking the same thing earlier! I wish I had gone fishing!!
And I was just outside speaking to my neighbor, and he drank some tap water earlier today and said it tasted different, a bit salty.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awww man that's not sounding good. I would try calling the water department and ask what is going on and maybe explain your situation.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My gf just got off the phone with the city, and they raised the chlorine levels yesterday. They feared the heat + the low water levels in the riviere-des-miles-iles (nearby river) would cause more bacteria and even algae.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you normally treat with decholorinator? They must have added a lot of it to the system. That freaking sucks. Do you do your waterchanges with a pyphon system? I do and I often wonder if I'd be better filling it by hand and dechlorinating each bucket full before adding it to the tank.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Normally I don't have to treat the water with decholorinator, it's usually not an issue here. But I guess because of the really hot summer we're having they're treating the water a bit more than usual. I so f*cking bummed right now


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

wow man... i can't believe what happened to you...
I'm terribly sorry for you... Those fishes looked amazing.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Normally I don't have to treat the water with decholorinator, it's usually not an issue here. But I guess because of the really hot summer we're having they're treating the water a bit more than usual. I so f*cking bummed right now


Same here! I never had to treat the water then one day I lost about $1500 in fish when I changed the water. It was just a few days before a water boil advisory. I guess the water was high in chloramines and my fish basically suffocated and died within minutes. Now I always use "prime" when I change the water. Sorry for the loss!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My elong looks like he'll make it. He's not gasping anymore, and is swimming around a bit more.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad to hear that the elong is doing good. Sounds like you caught him just in time. At least one of them survived today's ordeal.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BLKPiranha said:


> Glad to hear that the elong is doing good. Sounds like you caught him just in time. At least one of them survived today's ordeal.


Me too, but losing the rhom has really gotten to me.
I'm going shopping for a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh man. That is just f*cking TERRIBLE. Glad to hear you saved the elong but jesus...

That could happen to just about anyone. I'm always either running out of prime (I usually only buy the small bottles at the LFS) or I just sometimes flat out forget to use it.

I often wonder if that was the exact reason I lost my previous rhom. Your exact situation. Nothing else made sense and it was immediately following a water change. 
It was pretty much the next day that I made my first purchase of a piranha through shipping. 
Pretty weird actually, I was bumming one day and the very next it seemed like, I was excited as hell to get my new rhombeus.

Sad loss.

Get back on the horse and get yourself a nice new rhom. Good luck.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

TheCableGuy said:


> My gf just got off the phone with the city, and they raised the chlorine levels yesterday. They feared the heat + the low water levels in the riviere-des-miles-iles (nearby river) would cause more bacteria and even algae.


They do the same here occasionally its a good idea to always add a little extra prime it never hurts and can save your fishes life.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn that sucks man... I'd be crushed if this happened to me. Hope you go out tomorrow and find a nice Rhom


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Man....that totally sucks! That's a hard lesson to learn. Always use dechlorinator with city water. I'm surprised you haven't had problems before now. I have a divided 10 gallon I use for my fancy bettas at work, and the water there smells like it came out of a swimming pool the chlorine is so strong. I use aquasafe with every water change and no losses yet. It's been 2 years...knock on wood. Keep your chin up, and find something cool to fill the tank again.

good luck,
Blue


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

sorry about ur lost. prime is your friend.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loses man! That blows!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My elong made it through the night, and is back to his aggressive self again. I`ve been up since 05h30 to check up on him. You know you don`t have a life when....


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow. Unfreaking-believable.







Your city should have informed people of this imo. Maybe this will be a lesson to everyone to always use some type of conditioner, because you never know what is happening down at the water plant....
Anyway I am glad at least your elong survived. This could have happened to anyone. Maybe you can start an initiative in your area to notify the residents when they decide to add toxic chemicals to your water. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn. sorry for you losses Trev


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Went and got myself a new fish....pics in ID section.


----------

